# "Hardcore Racing GTI" Time Attack project



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi: 
Some know that i'm working hard in my Time Attack VR6 GTI, but know is almost done is a very, very diferent set up, and I know a lot of people are going to ask lots of cuestions, but now at 70% of the project it's time for a very lite preview.
































Specs.
J/A Remote location Turbo system/??? Cams/ Wolf 3-D engine manegment/ SPA Intake manifold/ Stage IV clutch/ Peloquin 
Techtonics Front & rear adj. sway bars, Bilstein PSS9 Coil overs Custom strut bars/Ground Control cambers plates/Insgal engeenering adj. ball joint adapters/All polurethane bushings. 17 x 9 wheels with 275/40/17 Toyo 888 tires.
My goal is to have a very reliable 400 WHP GTI to compete with the very fast AWD on my competitive super quick Island and hope to compete some Red Line Time Attack next year in US.


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: "Hardcore Racing GTI" Time Attack project (hardcore racer)*

Very cool project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif When you say remote location turbo system are you referring to one of the down stream system like the company STS offers for V8 trans am's, camaro's and corvette's?? I recently saw one of those type systems installed on a TV show called "Gearz" on speed channel. Seemed to work pretty well. GL with your build


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

Yes & NO
It's not an STS system is my own system but I give credit to STS they got some great Turbo kits. But my set up is very diferent, I expect to be in the Dyno by midle August then to the track because i don't believe in Dyno Queens jejeje


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (hardcore racer)*

Best of luck with the project and keep us in the loop. Glad to see you are still in the game.
What has happened with the Rabbit?


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

The Rabbit was sold to a friend, right now he's lacking of real interest in prepared the car to battle again. Some want to obtain some Goals but don't want to work for it and I don't have any interest in Drag right now. Time Attack is a lot more Challenging.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: "Hardcore Racing GTI" Time Attack project (hardcore racer)*

what kind of time are you attacking with that horrible offset you got going on there...?


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: "Hardcore Racing GTI" Time Attack project (Joey Russo)*

Horrible fine, I hope that you can say the same when I finish the wide body conversion. But anyway I'm not building a car show car, I don't have the superb methods that a lot of people in vortex use to build there projects but I put numbers that any of you put in any form of Racing. 
Remember this
http://uk.youtube.com/user/luicheracing
this in US and there no copy of anything in that project, a lot of people on that time make Hater comments but the Truth is that in 2005 my Team achieve more Goal in US than any people that is close to you.
Sorry for the people that or following this Revolutionary set up but I hope to compete in 2009 in US and do as Good as I do in DRAG Racing in some Red Line Time Attacks.


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

Sorry, People I just hate the critics of some Car Show guys that not understand the things that the commited Hardcore Racers have to do for be competitive in real strong leagues, like Time Attack here in PR.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: "Hardcore Racing GTI" Time Attack project (Joey Russo)*

- "revolutionary"
- "hardcore racer"
*unfolds lawnchair


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: "Hardcore Racing GTI" Time Attack project (Joey Russo)*

Good luck and keep us posted! I have enjoyed following your progress in the past. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2SLoWGTI (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice work cant wait to see it done. Is this one going to have an auto too???


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: "Hardcore Racing GTI" Time Attack project (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_- "revolutionary"
- "hardcore racer"
*unfolds lawnchair


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (2SLoWGTI)*

NO my friend this is a Time Attack and you can saw the tires like that because they are big 275/40/17 tires they have 11" wide, I have some people that have interest in see the car running some Red Line events. Let see what happen, I already start the engine without the intercooling piping, I hope to have it ready for Dyno in 3 weeks.
I don't think in Drag right now if I I ever use this car for Drag racing it's going to be Auto to.
To all the people that enjoy this post Please "Keep it clean"


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: "Hardcore Racing GTI" Time Attack project (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_what kind of time are you attacking with that horrible offset you got going on there...?

What do you mean by horrible offset? Are you referring to the wheel offset? That offset is needed in order to fit a tire as wide as a 275 on all 4 corners. Stock fenders can only fit roughly about a 245 size tire w/ no other modifications
To the OP, looking forward to seeing where you go from here. You're going to need a pretty significant amount of power if you want to compete w/ the AWD guys. You're gonna need quite a bit more suspension work as well. The factory PSS9 setup is mediocre to above average at best.
FYI you can fit the 275 tire inside rolled and pulled fenders if you want to do more than standard camber work.
Here is a pic of my autox car, as you can see 285s fit in the wheel wells pretty well with a bit of alignment work. The front will clear even better with a bit more camber work. Rest assured you'll be needing a bit more camber than typical means offer, if you would like to be very competitive out on course.








Good luck to you!


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

Man, you have a very good looking car I am going to make my car a little wider than factory form that going to help me a lot at the Technical curse that i ran more over here.
An to extract some good WHP from the VR6 that is very simple I expect to run beetwen 350-400 WHP from 12 to 16 psi i don't going to low the comp. ratio just need to tuned very well the Wolf 3-D EMS "stand alone ecu"
What wheels and Tires you are using?


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: (hardcore racer)*

Thanks for the compliments, I look forward to seeing the rest of your buildup, especially with the widebody. Are you going to be adding material, or will you more simply mold a overflare kit?
I am on Rota Torques, 18x9.5. One set is for the street tire class that I run locally in, 285/30/18 Yokohama AD07 and the other set runs Kuhmo V710s, also in a 285/30/18.


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

Man, i'm going to add material in the front and in the back i'm going to use an over flare kit. Let see how it works but first i'm going to finish my entire Turbo set up and Dynoed.


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (hardcore racer)*

Good luck with the project. Can't wait to see it done. 
350-400whp on stock compression though?


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

Next week more updates, intake manifold, scanvenge oil pump i/c pipnig done


----------



## Coogi (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (hardcore racer)*

are you guys the owners of that AUTOMATIC golf that ran high 9's in that video?


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (1_slow_mk3)*

350-400whp on stock compression's been done a lot of times. I head spacer wouldn't be a bad idea though.


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (Coogi)*

Yes, sir


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*

My friend for a Time Attack car is a lot better to have a good comp. ratio, for the fast spool up and to run at les PSI. I tuned weeks ago a frined GTI that make 345 @ 12 PSI that's very good #. Lot of people use the Head spacer because there tuners use the Factory ECU that work nice but got some limitations. In my case i'm going to use a a Wolf 3-D EMS that can do everything i need in my tune.


----------



## rubbadubbdub (Mar 2, 2008)

nice







wolf V500 u dont see many people running it .... im very pleased with the wolf never had any problems... good luck i made 406 with it on pump


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks my friend the Wolf 3-D is one of the best and the guy that's going to help me tune the ECU is a real GURU on them.
Tomorow i'm going to post some new updates, just waiting some modifications.


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (hardcore racer)*

For lack of time i'm going at a very slow paste in my project. I work like a 1 man team and that is more dificult but anyway some updates.
This is like the Heat exchanger fit, is going to work with a litle fan to.








This is the intercooler with the water reserve and water pump, all the water system of the Intercooler is already working.








And this is the new intake manifold from SPA 








I got some parts like the pipe that go from the turbo to the I/C, the extention to the trothle body etc. in a friend welding shop but i hope to have them this weekend to work more and have some more updates.


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

Still working on my project and finish the extention for the trothle body, hopefully this week i can have more time and start the GTI for the first time with the Turbo. First with the Factory ECU and in some weeks I install the Wolf 3-D stand alone.








In the car


----------



## fooliojesus (Aug 17, 2006)

great work man.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: "Hardcore Racing GTI" Time Attack project (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_- "revolutionary"
- "hardcore racer"
*unfolds *lawnchair*


_Quote, originally posted by *hardcore racer* »_


















I'm digging the A/W setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by elRey at 12:40 AM 8-25-2008_


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm almost ready to feel some BOOSTTTTT in my GTI. Still have some work but a lotttttt less and i just have to concentrate in the details jeje not more hard work yeahhhhhhhhhh.
Here a pic of my engine bay and it is so Funny that look a lot more Sleeper than my All Motor set up.


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

Almost ready for the Dyno before the Stand Alone, here the latest updates at 90% to be complete.
























TAKING out the big wheel @ tire set up look very sleeper to me.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (hardcore racer)*

what size tires do you plan on running on the track


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

275/40/17 in the front - 255/40/17 on the back with Toyo 888


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (hardcore racer)*

post pics of the turbo install.

What turbo did you ed up using?


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)




----------

